# Canon 1200D problems



## fazlakralj (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys I just bought myself 1200d  and I have a problem.After not using my dslr for few days when I try to start it up It doesn't show any life, but if i press shutter button it takes image.After I get my battery out and get it back in everything works fine.Anyone know what could it be?


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 4, 2015)

You can select what you would like the camera to display on the rear LCD screen and the display (Disp.) button will cycle through the choices.   One of the choices is to display nothing at all (display will remain dark).  Tap the display button a few times and it should show you different options (you can also cycle through different options when doing an image review.)


----------

